# High Pressure Sodium Vapor Light



## Baybandit (Sep 23, 2006)

I have a 70 watt HPSV light fixture, can I temp install a 50 watt bulb?  The 70 watt bulb is bad and only 50 watt bulbs are available locally.  Thanks


----------



## petey_racer (Sep 23, 2006)

"Temp"? For how long?
A few days will not hurt anything. Long term will be bad for both the ballast and the lamp.


----------



## Baybandit (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for answering, the wrong bulb would be used for less than a week.


----------

